# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  значки - русский воин

## капчагай

продам набор из 13 значков русских воинов различных эпох. Цена 40 гривен. Район ж/д вокзала.

----------


## капчагай

ап

----------


## Vladov22

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!
На фото 14 значков, они ещё продаются ?
Я из Санкт Петербурга.

С уважением
Вадим

----------


## капчагай

да, но их у меня оказывается 15 штук

----------


## капчагай

ап

----------


## Vladov22

А Мушкетёр не попадался ?

----------


## Bulat

значки еще продаются?

----------


## капчагай

ап

----------

